# Would this setup Work?



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

It's a 20 gallon Nano
Currently housing 1 Ocellaris Clownfish and many Snails and Crabs.
I have 22lbs. of Live rock.

And I would like to add this:
Flower / Ricordea Mushroom, Green 
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=658&N=0
and Colony Polyp, Super Colored
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=681

I would like to have it look like this:


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

could we have more information, like how many watts and spectum of lights, do you have antics? etc


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

musho3210 said:


> do you have antics? etc


Yes.....and i am finding out how many watts right now.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

Could the Mushroom Be set on the Sand?
Does it need to be on the Live rock?


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

pretty sure the mushroom can be anywhere, use the edit button next time as well matt, no need to make a double post within 30 minutes of posting the first one


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

There are 4 - 24 watt light bulbs.
so....96 watts...which is 4.8 watts per gallon.(i think)


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

What is the kalvin rating? And how many antics?


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

1 Antic and half of the normal light is antic also.
so that is 36 watt antic.










The bulbs don't say anything about the kalvin rating.i will check again.
(yes I Know what it is)


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

well im pretty sure that would work, only soft corals though as 4 wpg isnt high. CP lights are normally 10,000k, wherever you want to put the mushrooms go ahead. I think mushrooms can go anywhere but the polyps have to be on rock. Hope that helped


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

I want the polyps on the top and the mushrooms sum where lower like this:


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

it should all be fine, matt.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

Could I also put 1 or 2 Feather Dusters in there?
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1633


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

yes, feather dusters do not take up alot of room. we have one in our nano, but he moved behind a rock so i dont really see him anymore.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks like a well planned out system. Try and keep it to one clown and only one more small fish. BTW, the ric is not going to be large enough for the clown to even care about. Rics do look ultra nice.


----------

